# EPS charger problems



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

I have 2013 Athena EPS which I'm very happy with, but I have just blown my second charger, which im less happy with.

First one replaced under warranty, but after the second one has gone I'm thinking matte there is either a faulty batch, or my power unit has a fault which is blowing the chargers.

They work fine for a couple of charges, then it's light out.

Any similar problems?

Rob


----------



## cale262 (Apr 28, 2010)

I would take it back to the shop which you purchased it from and have them take a look.

I have both SR EPS and Athena EPS, no charging issues with either group.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Why are you charging unit so much? Charge should last a long time. I might consider the brain/battery might be the issue. Do lights on charger come on? Light for charging and light for being plugged in?


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

I have charged it about 5 times in 5 months.

First charger lasted 3 charges, second one blew on the second charge I think.

I put it on charge and come back a few hours later, that shouldn't be a problem.

When they blow, no lights come on at all. Nothing.

Getting a third one this week, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Bazza66 (Dec 3, 2013)

Any progress on the charger problem??I am now on my second one which has now failed.


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes, I have my third one now, which has been fine. Lots of charges thru it.

Previous two were warrantied, no Q's asked, despite buying them from different dealers in different countries. Veloland in Chambery, France, even refunded my CC after they kept my old one and sent it back for me when I was on Holidays in the Alps. Theywere champions.


----------



## Bazza66 (Dec 3, 2013)

cathyandrob said:


> Yes, I have my third one now, which has been fine. Lots of charges thru it.
> 
> Previous two were warrantied, no Q's asked, despite buying them from different dealers in different countries. Veloland in Chambery, France, even refunded my CC after they kept my old one and sent it back for me when I was on Holidays in the Alps. Theywere champions.



Many thanks for your prompt reply.
I spoke with my supplier last week and they have agreed to replace my second one. Seems that they have experienced similar problems in the unit with other customers.
Thanks again
<textarea id="adlesse_unifier_magic_element_id" style="display: none;"></textarea>


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Seems like a Bad Batch issue as opposed to a Design Problem...


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Lol. Campy issues = "bad batch", Shimano issues = "whole design stinks"


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

I wouldn't say that, even though I'm not a Shimano fan. Shimano, and SRAM for that matter, all have competent technical staffs. They could not have gotten this far if they were not.

That said, I think Campagnolo is much more careful about what they put in the marketplace. There was a number, maybe 5 years ago, published to the effect that the bike business alone for Shimano was about $2,000,000,000 a year. Campagnolo, by contrast, was about $150,000,000. Campagnolo cannot afford to bomb in the marketplace as they just don't have the insulation in their yearly numbers.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

goodboyr said:


> Lol. Campy issues = "bad batch", Shimano issues = "whole design stinks"


As I saw 2 posts from you in the past day, both being "snide" in regards to Campy, I decided to take a look at your total post. You are definitely consistent. Things must really be slow when you have to resort to trolling the Campy sub forum.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

True. It is slow up here in Canada during the cold winter months. But be careful........your posts also show interesting patterns too. Hopefully you've also noticed the times I've tried to be of assistance in Di2 issues.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Seeing as how I didn't mention Shimano, your comment doesn't hold water.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Huh? Are you taking this personally? You shouldn't.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

No, just correcting you.


----------



## austke (Jan 14, 2012)

G'day,
I have a new secondhand Colnago, with SR EPS. I noticed yesterday on a ride while getting a drink, that the EPS beeped. Thought maybe low battery. It now won't change into the 6 smallest cogs on the cassette. 
Having been a Shimano boy all my life, I know nothing about campy. I got 100km roughly of perfect shifting then yesterday. Only 5 biggest cogs on cassette will shift and front. Both perfectly, but not any of the 6 smallest cogs?
What makes it worse, I think my charger is stuffed. No lights come on, so I don't know yet if it is actually charging battery or not. A little bit of a dampener to my enthusiasm for my new addition to the family. But I'm hopeful with a new charger as a worse case scenario, I can get through this glitch. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

When mine packed it in there were no lights too.

Yes the EPS control unit will beep when it is low.

New charger should sort your problems.


----------



## austke (Jan 14, 2012)

And when the battery is low, is that the reason it restricts gear changes to largest cogs? Sorry, but I am only new to campy. Have to wait until Monday to go pick up a new charger. 
Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

No, low battery does not restrict shipping. If no lights on charger when plugged in make sure plug is in unit all the way and the outlet has power. I have Record EPS great system works flawlessly but had issues in the beginning with the brain needed to be replaced. You to Campy website and download manual it has the trouble shooting flow chart to diagnosis. When you press button on shifter the interface should light up a color for battery state. Also if you have an issue the light on battery will be a specific color then look up in manual which will tell you the component most likely causing the issue. I would say try the whole setup process again and see if the deer can be moved during that process. If after charging it shifts to those cogs fine your issue might be the brain. My rear deer after the first 100 miles stopped working all together. They warrantied the brain never another issue but they did say after charging unit fully it worked fine but replaced unit anyway. Don't give up the EPS System is unreal. Right now have 3000miles never needed adjusting and works unbelievably. It amazes me how well the system performs. I always shack my head in disbelief that the system is this good! It's astonishing.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry, just read your other post glad to see you fixed it.


----------

